# What is the hardware required to make a Mesh Network with FreeBSD?



## rsartori (Sep 5, 2012)

Hello,

I have a laptop with FreeBSD, can i make a Mesh Network with the following hardware?

Hardware - Laptops with:
Wireless interface Intel PRO/Wireless 3945ABG (onboard) - driver: iwl3945 and USB Wireless interface Edimax EW 7318USG - driver: rt73usb

Regards,
Rafael


----------



## SirDice (Sep 5, 2012)

> ipw(4), iwi(4), iwn(4), wi(4) will never work as they do a lot of processing in firmware (including encaping/sending packets)


The other driver isn't mentioned so assume it doesn't work.

http://wiki.freebsd.org/WifiMesh


----------



## rsartori (Sep 7, 2012)

Ok, Thanks. 

Rafael


----------

